# solenoide casero



## javier111 (Abr 11, 2012)

Senores como les va, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro.. y soy novato en electronica.. tengo conocimientos muy.. pero muy basicos.... me doy mana para soldar.. para armar algunas cosillas de audio.. y tambien me las rebusco con plaquetas universales.. no mucho mas.. pero le pongoonda aprendo rapido.. me gusta (si bien no tengo tiempo. cada vez que surge algo lo uso como excusa... para hacerlo yo y de paso aprender un pcoo sobre electronica.. ) y la necesidad es la que me lleva a meterme en esto.. en este caso estoy necesitando una maquina.. para sellar papeles.. basicamente para numerar facturas.. la misma consta de un sello numerador automatico.. y de un solenoide con un recorrido de unos 5cm... mi idea era comprar el solenoide.. pero no lo consigo.. por lo tanto empece a buscar.. y encontre poca info.. pero si encontre unos videos muy lindos de lo que se conoce como canones de gauss, o coil gun.. segun entiendo y desde mi ignorancia, es el mismo principio.. el tema es que no pude identificar los componentes ya que los videos eran en ingles o frances.. y la verdad no pude identificarlos.. mi pregunta gente.. es alguien podria darme una mano para llevar esto adelante, digo planos, circuitos, componentes.. y algo de paciencia. jejej se los agradeceria mucho.. 

como ya lo dije.. la recorrida seria de unos 5cm, el peso de sellado lo calculo en no mas de 2,5kg, y el peso de la herramienta.. calculo en unos 800 grs...

desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 11, 2012)

Para selladora de papeles el recorrido debe ser de 1 cm como mucho.
La bobina se podría armar de forma casera sobre una forma de chapa de bronce (papel españa grueso)

Te aclaro que el golpe de impacto debe ser cuidadosamente calculado porque destrozarías la selladora sin mas trámite, cada 2000 golpes la tenes que tirar a la basura ó calibrar muy finamente un fin de carrera donde la masa numeradora no avance más y jugar con las pocas décimas de tolerancia a que impacte los numeros en ese último tramo.
Esto te va a dar mas dolores de cabeza que resultados.

.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

A ver , el tema de los solenoides "caseritos" , para jugar están bien , pero para trabajo industrial ni lo sueñes .

Hay fundamentalmente de dos tipos , cuadrados como un elecroimán que se abre (de corriente alterna) y los redondos (de corriente contínua).

Para ese trabajo yo iría por los de CC que se pueden regular un poco más.

Los datos fundamentales son la medida de la apertura y la fuerza de cierre , peeerooooo , una cosa es la fuerza que tiene estando todo abierto , y otra la fueza al cerrar , que si no tiene oposición (resorte por ejemplo) , es una remachadora   hno:

Si cierran muy violentamente , se remachan dentro , si no son buenos , se magnetizan (si hasta con alterna se magnetizan residualmente) y entonces se quedan pegados fuertemente y no abren .

Como marca te recomiendo Zoloda.

Yo utilizaría o microneumática que es cara , o simplemente un motorcito con reductora y una biela . . .  finales de carrera etc , etc.

Electroimanes de Accionamiento (216Kb)

http://www.zoloda.com.ar/productos/electroi_solenoides.htm

Saludos !


----------



## javier111 (Abr 12, 2012)

gracias por sus respuestas.. 

en cuanto a lo de la carrera la idea es implementar una numeradora automatica de marca greatwall, esta tiene un recorrido de sellado de 2.5 cm desde que apolla en superficie hasta que el mecanismo baja y sella.. a esto hay que sumarle por lo menos 1 cm.. o 2 para que el papel pase por abajo.. ahi estan los 3,5 o 4.5 cm de carrera. 

en cuanto a lo demas entiendo que uno hecho por mi no va a dar los mismos resultados que uno comprado.. el tema es que no los estoy consiguiendo..

despues en cuanto a la fuerza.. y duracion de la selladora.. claro que a la hora de ponerlo en maquina tratare de que sea lo mas justo posible.. y la maquina sellaria sobre una base de goma.. lo cual haria que no golpee con tanta furza sobre la base.

la idea era tambien y como lo dice el amido DOSMETROS usar algun retorno.. tipo resorte para que no solo haga volver al mecanismo sino que tambien reduzca el impacto de sellado.. 

como dije antes entiendo que no obtendre los mejores resultados con un solenoide casero.. pero de todas maneras me gustaria intentarlo.. aunque mas no sea  a modo de experimento.

desde ya agradezco su tiempo.. y espero puedan seguir ayudandome..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Y bué , yo arreglo Offset , y las viejas tienen montones de solenoides-electroimanes , y como tengo algo  de experiencia con ellos  te decía lo que te decía .

Podés probar con un chanchito de burro de arranque , estilo Ford Falcon , que se consiguen por todos lados , esos andan con 12 Vdc - bastante corriente. Tienen fuerza y bastante desplazamiento.

Saludos !


----------



## javier111 (Abr 12, 2012)

ok dos metros gracias arranco por ahi..


----------

